# What breed are these goats?



## journeysend (May 15, 2011)

They were sold to me as pretty much "unknowns" and I am unfamiliar with the smaller goat breeds.

The first doe Kate:






The second doe Brownie:





A second shot of Brownie (the other goat is her year-old son)





Brownie's Doeling (dad was supposedly Pygmy):





I was told that Brownie is a Nigerian Dwarf, but just wanted to check with people that have goat experience.


----------



## helmstead (May 15, 2011)

They all look Nigerian to me.  The baby in the last photo cannot be part Pygmy, as they don't come in silver buckskin...and the doe probably doesn't throw silver buckskin unless the sire carried it.

You do know that the doe's son will breed her and you don't want that, right?

I'd bet $10 I know where the brown, horned does came from originally.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (May 15, 2011)

They all look Nigerian to me as well.  Congrats!


----------



## journeysend (May 15, 2011)

I didn't purchase her son, the lady I bought them from kept him and he was a wether so there was no chance of that anyway.

This is a picture of the doeling's dad, but I'm not even sure he is a pygmy. Like I said, I have very little experience with Pygmies or Nigerians.





As to the origins of Brownie, the lady I bought her from originally got her from Florida along with her twin brother.


----------



## PattySh (May 15, 2011)

Look like Nigerians to me also. Our pygmies were chunkier and wider. Like short watermelons lol.


----------



## journeysend (May 15, 2011)

Thanks for all the expertise! I was hoping that they were Nigerian but the only experience I have is with my Nigerian/Boer/Saanen mix doe and she is everything but ND normal lol.


----------



## whetzelmomma (May 16, 2011)

Nigerians get my vote too... I personally think pygmies look perpetually pregnant. Even as babies. lol


----------



## Livinwright Farm (May 16, 2011)

I am guessing Dad is a Pygmy cross(even if he only has a small % in him) ... here is why: the baby has the CLASSIC ring around the front of the muzzle that EVERY Pygmy has(with the exception of the solid black coloration)... Also, I would love to see a pic of it more in the shade(pic you posted has her half in shade half in sun, harder to get an accurate coloration). But even with her half in sun half in shade, she looks like a form of faulted grey agouti. The white overlay is more than likel from the Nigerian side.

Whatever the %'s are for any of them, they are quite lovely!  Congrats!


----------



## helmstead (May 16, 2011)

Livinwright Farm said:
			
		

> I am guessing Dad is a Pygmy cross(even if he only has a small % in him) ... here is why: the baby has the CLASSIC ring around the front of the muzzle that EVERY Pygmy has(with the exception of the solid black coloration)...


The agouti locus also occurs in Nigerians quite prominently and is, in that case, called frosted (ears, muzzle).


----------



## AlaskanShepherdess (May 16, 2011)

I would have said pygmy cause they don't look a thing like my Nigies. But I guess the more experienced Nigie breeders say they're Nigies so..


----------



## oakmarsh nigerians (May 21, 2011)

I vote Nigi, too.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (May 21, 2011)

helmstead said:
			
		

> Livinwright Farm said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x2

I have several that are frosted.


----------

